# 40g SW project log



## Genin

Well fellow P-furyers the Genin have made his first real deal saltwater tank. It's a 40 G breeder set up with a 29g sump. Right now I am waiting on my supreme mag 7 pump to come in from Big Als and then I can add my already established live rock to the sump and get my whole system flowing. Currently the new rock is curing in the 40g with a skimmer and an 802. The rock is from Reefer Madness and is absolutely amazing as the pics show and only $173 for 45lbs of it to my door! Thursday I should have the system up and running. Here are the pics so far.


----------



## Raptor

Very nice! Watch out for mantis shrimp. One thing about the seaclone skimmer. Let it hang on the back it will work better that way. My cousen has one, and it didnt work really well because it was standing in his sump. When we changed it over to hang on the side it did a much better job. Clean the cup out every 2-3 days, and the sponge as well.


----------



## Guest

Lookin good!

--Dan


----------



## Genin

Raptor,
you know that's funny. i used to hang it on the back of my 29 gallon salt tank and it did an ok job, but standing up in the tank it is doing an amazing job. it's skimming like a monster! i guess the skimmers have a life of their own







.

Dan,
thanks man. i can't wait to get this thing up and running.


----------



## smokinbubbles

nice jobman, i can't wait to see more on your progress.

J-Rod

p.s. if u find a mantis shrimp like raptor was tali about you can always send it to me.


----------



## Genin

thanks J-Rod. if I do find a mantis shrimp before my puffer eats it then I'll definately send it to you. that's the beauty of my puffer he'll eat just about any damn invertebrate out there. and as long as it isn't a very mature mantis shrimp then i think he'll hunt it down and dispose of it.


----------



## Raptor

Wow, Maybe because you waterlevel in your sump is 6 iches higher than his?
Thats good that its doing a better job for ya.


----------



## smokinbubbles

Genin said:


> thanks J-Rod. if I do find a mantis shrimp before my puffer eats it then I'll definately send it to you. that's the beauty of my puffer he'll eat just about any damn invertebrate out there. and as long as it isn't a very mature mantis shrimp then i think he'll hunt it down and dispose of it.
> [snapback]1030544[/snapback]​


haha, wow i was just kiddin man but that would be awsome hope u find one then haha. make sure you do keep us posted on your progress though casue these are great watchin somethin start out as nothin then become somethin huge. like i said, good luck man.

J-Rod


----------



## Genin

thanks guys. as you said J-Rod, it is awesome to see progression. i love to keep track of my progress with pictures so i can look back on them later and be like damn things have changed. i really like documenting the growth of my fish also. that was one of my favorite things to do with my piranhas.


----------



## Guest

Genin, check out "ReefCon 2000"

Its a program that I think you would like!

--Dan


----------



## Genin

will do Dan. Here's the updates. I now have my tank up and running. I am curing the rock as the cycle for my tank. You can see the rock in both the sump and the show rock in my main tank. that is also the aquascaping design i am using in my main tank. the rocks are set up the way i want them. i hope i get a lot of life out of them and can keep most of the coraline throughout the curing/cycle.


----------



## Joga Bonito

NICE


----------



## Genin

thank you henry. i actually already rearranged the the rocks, lol. I did a stability check with my first aquascaping and found it to be unstable so i corrected it. here's how the rocks are going to be.


----------



## smokinbubbles

haha, god i love these things, keep it up man that looks great. i don't remember if u have said but what kind of fish are u goint o do in there? guessin community? keep us posted.

J-Rod

oh yeah and your sump looks great. mine is some kind of bin with this egg crate stuff, guess im gointo have to get somne picks casue i really have no idea how to explain. its just really old though.


----------



## Raptor

Looking good, Keep the trates, and phosphate down to as close to zero as ya can, and all the life will make it. Try a polypad and or purigen. 
I use both it really takes ther crud out. plus purigen can be used over and over again. (Recharge it with bleach) seachem also has a product that i have been meaning to try its called de nitrate. Its cheap, and my friend swears by it.


----------



## Genin

Raptor so far so good in both departments. my ammonia is of course spiked to the max right now so I am hoping I have a quick cycle.

J-Rod I am putting a clarkii clown, arch-eye hawk, green spotted puffer, coral beauty angel, and a red-bulb tentacle anemone in this tank.


----------



## smokinbubbles

Genin said:


> Raptor so far so good in both departments. my ammonia is of course spiked to the max right now so I am hoping I have a quick cycle.
> 
> J-Rod I am putting a clarkii clown, arch-eye hawk, green spotted puffer, coral beauty angel, and a red-bulb tentacle anemone in this tank.
> [snapback]1033174[/snapback]​


sounds good man, god i can't wait to see pics.









J-Rod


----------



## Genin

project log for May 20th. I replaced the stupid bulk head on the return pump side because it was leaking. i had noticed the leak yesterday but thought i could conquer it with pvc cement.... i was wrong. now $6 later, we are back up and running 100%! woooooooowwwweeeeeeeee. i want a super fast cycle on this one. i am hoping the live rock in my sump (all ready cured and established) will help in curing and cycling the main tank much faster than it would usually take.


----------



## Genin

My water is clearing up fast and all is going seemingly well *knock on wood*. I am having die off with some of the sponge that was on a couple of my live rocks (see pics below), but you can also see how awesome the coraline algae is doing. I have been dosing with calcium to help with that, but not overdoing it.... don't want to screw up my alk readings. I also threw in a random shot of one of my beloved turbo snails







. There's also a picture of the seaclone tearing sh*t up like it does.


----------



## Guest

Yay! I just bought mine off a guy, SeaClone 100.

I hope I get that much gunk in my cup









Its coming Sunday...I cant wait.

--Dan


----------



## Genin

You will love it Dan. I get that much in my cup or more daily! They do a great job for the price.


----------



## Guest

:laugh: I like your avatar.

But yes, I will post some pictures of mine on my thread aswell. $75 CDN ($60 US) for it and two free powerheads is just too good to refuse!

Tank looks great by the way!

--Dan


----------



## illnino

make sure you keep up on water changes during cycling that rock and keep skimmer at full blast and clean often as raptor said. i made the mistake of letting the lr in my 180 sit without a waterchange untill ammonia was down. it got up to about 12ppm ammonia. a while ago, about 1/3 of the coraline was left on the rock, the rest died off. it is just now at about 2/3 covered with color.


----------



## Joga Bonito

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## His Majesty

looking good









have you thought about livestock yet?


----------



## Genin

thanks everyone.

illnino, 
i have been doing small water changes so as to not disrupt my cycle and keep as much life on the rocks as possible. currently that has involved 5 gallons every other day. my sump also has established live rock from my 29gallon in it to help with cycling.

Trigger lover,
thanks. the fish that are going into the tank are as follows:
- 1 green spotted puffer fish
- 1 clarkii clown fish
- 1 red bulb tentacle anemone
- 1 arch-eye hawk fish
- 1 coral beauty angel fish


----------



## Guest

illnino said:


> make sure you keep up on water changes during cycling that rock and keep skimmer at full blast and clean often as raptor said. i made the mistake of letting the lr in my 180 sit without a waterchange untill ammonia was down. it got up to about 12ppm ammonia. a while ago, about 1/3 of the coraline was left on the rock, the rest died off. it is just now at about 2/3 covered with color.
> [snapback]1034755[/snapback]​


What? No, you *aren't* supposed to do waterchanges when cycling! It prolongs the process.

I didn't do one water change the whole time I was cycling and it only took 2.5 weeks.

--Dan


----------



## illnino

dannyboy, if the ammonia gets up to 10 ppm you need to do a water change if you want the rock to "live" there is plenty enough ammonia for the tank to cycle even if you did a 50% water change.


----------



## illnino

also, raptor i just thought of why a seaclone hob works better than in sump, because the air/water mixture has to go through the 14 or so inch j-tube before it reaches the skimmer allowing for more water/air contact time.


----------



## Guest

illnino said:


> dannyboy, if the ammonia gets up to 10 ppm you need to do a water change if you want the rock to "live" there is plenty enough ammonia for the tank to cycle even if you did a 50% water change.
> [snapback]1035093[/snapback]​


Honestly, if your ammonia hits 10 ppm, then there is something wrong. Too much organic material for the amount of rock=/filtration in the tank. My levels never topped 3 ppm of Ammonia during all of my cycle.

Oh, and dont cycle with fish or inverts.

--Dan


----------



## illnino

yes, i boutght my lr of liveaquaria.com there were tons of dead things on it including slugs, clams, etc. i tried to get all i could off the rock before putting it in.


----------



## Raptor

I dunno illnino? My cousens worked better that way. His sump only has 4-6 inches of water, and that may be the differance. But his is working better now since he hung it on the side.
I dont have a seaclone so i wouldent know too much about it.


----------



## His Majesty

DannyBoy17 said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboy, if the ammonia gets up to 10 ppm you need to do a water change if you want the rock to "live" there is plenty enough ammonia for the tank to cycle even if you did a 50% water change.
> [snapback]1035093[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, if your ammonia hits 10 ppm, then there is something wrong. Too much organic material for the amount of rock=/filtration in the tank. My levels never topped 3 ppm of Ammonia during all of my cycle.
> 
> Oh, and dont cycle with fish or inverts.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1035162[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

you are correct about not water changing when a tank is cyceling. if your ammonia it means the water is not stable and you have to leave it to continue to cycle. thats what i learned when i stared SW.

Danny, you can cycle with fish and inverts if you want to, many people do but its at your own risk.


----------



## Genin

gentleman the simple fact of the matter is that you must allow the nitrifying bacteria to build up. a person can do a water change if they wish, but it should not be a large one. there must be an adequate supply of ammonia present in your tank so that their is a food source for the nitrites. As for the level of ammonia. mine is at 6-8ppm as of thursday and that's not a problem. I am trying to keep as much on my rock as possible and expect high ammonia levels. Dannyboy, having an extremely low ammonia reading in your tank for your cycle is not good also. if you have a low ammonia reading the whole time and then you add livestock there may not be adequate nitrites available to handle the extra bio load and then you get a mini-cycle and you may lose your livestock over it. Trigger lover, did you start out in salt water (if not I hope you knew about cycling before that)?


----------



## Fresh2salt

Looks good so far


----------



## Genin

thanks fresh2salt.


----------



## Guest

Trigger lover said:


> Danny, you can cycle with fish and inverts if you want to, many people do but its at your own risk.
> [snapback]1035426[/snapback]​


Really, its at the risk of your fishes health. I've learned that anyone who puts anything live in during the cycle (especially in the first bit) isn't being a responsible fishkeeper...well IMO. I used to do this, but will never again.

--Dan


----------



## smokinbubbles

DannyBoy17 said:


> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danny, you can cycle with fish and inverts if you want to, many people do but its at your own risk.
> [snapback]1035426[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Really, its at the risk of your fishes health. I've learned that anyone who puts anything live in during the cycle (especially in the first bit) isn't being a responsible fishkeeper...well IMO. I used to do this, but will never again.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1035707[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

i have done that before as well. the day princess came in i didn't relize that he was gointo be that big so i had ot do somethin with my lion and wrasse quick. so i grabbed a 20 long added water and salt with some stress coat and stress zyme and about 3 hours later i put in my fish. they lived in there for about a week then i put em back in there home. they did just fine but yeah i would never do it again.

J-Rod


----------



## illnino

genin- not exactly about the cycling thing. there are poeple on reefcentral who have threads about their new tank. first you see the tank, then the stand, plumbing, equipment, then a day later, you see a fully stocked reef. it all depends if your rock has decaying matter on it. in these peoples cases, they have a tank already and just move their tank over.

if you get good cured rock from a good lfs and bring it home in water, it would be perfectly fine to get fish the very next day.


----------



## Genin

i absolutely agree with you illnino, but that is not cycling. that is mearly transfering a tank (ie all the inhabitants and established goods into a new aquarium). transfering a tank is completely different scenario from the curing/cycling process. thanks for the responses.


----------



## illnino

but if you get good rock, it is basically like transferring a tank, from lfs to home.


----------



## Genin

well the tank is cycling at a great pace so far. here are the readings to date.

Thursday May 19th:
ammo: 8ppm
nit: 0 ppm
nitrate: 0ppm

Sunday May 22nd:
ammo : 1ppm
nit: 4ppm
nitrate: 10ppm


----------



## Guest

illnino said:


> but if you get good rock, it is basically like transferring a tank, from lfs to home.
> [snapback]1036219[/snapback]​


No, things will still die off, and you will still have a cycle









--Dan


----------



## illnino

you transfer in water...


----------



## illnino

genin, youre cycle is looking good. i say one more week and once its fully cycled, a 30% water change to bring down nitrates.


----------



## Genin

i am thinking it will take less than 1 week. i am thinking about 5 days it should be completely done *crosses fingers*.


----------



## Genin

well i have my lid now and put the light back on my tank. it is now running with a limited photo period of just actinics to help any kind of photosynthetic organisms that may be in my rock. here are the updated pics.


----------



## Genin

hey thanks for checking the updates and responding you bastards!

well i have more updates today. my buddy called me up and said he really didn't have the space in his lfs to house my fish anymore because he got a large shipment in so i had to put them in my 29 with Jibu (aka booster). they have to deal with some river rock caves to play in and limited space but the water is quality. Everyone is hanging out and swimming around the whole tank. The Clarkii has claimed his cave and does protect it if someone dwels to long. enjoy the multitude of pics and no comments on the algae you bastards!

i had to take this pics really fast so they are not the best quality and by no means do these fish justice. they are gorgeous.

without further ado, my green spotted puffer, clarkii clown fish, arch-eye hawkfish, and coral beauty dwarf angel!


----------



## Joga Bonito

Genin how much did the 40 G breeder cost you with the stand?


----------



## Genin

the tank and stand all together cost me $130 (tank $60, stand $70).


----------



## Joga Bonito

Genin said:


> the tank and stand all together cost me $130 (tank $60, stand $70).
> [snapback]1041087[/snapback]​


thanks


----------



## Guest

Sweet pics Genin









--Dan


----------



## Genin

no problem henry. the tank was also drilled and bulk heads included for that price. i believe the tank with drilling and bulk heads would cost you about $95-$100. i know the store owner and got it off of him cheap because it was used for a month to hold corals. lucky me!


----------



## Genin

Thanks Dan.


----------



## Raptor

Are you going with a bare bottom tank? cool fish, Looks like they are doing good together.


----------



## Genin

hi Raptor. yes i am going BB. i am going BB mostly because i have an extremely invert-intolerant puffer. the sand has been a point of problem for me in the past with algae and detritus. this gives me a lot of flow and helps me keep a healthy environment for my babies.


----------



## Guest

That is why I will never keep predators. I love inverts too much!

--Dan


----------



## Joga Bonito

dude beacuse of you im going to give up my 5 gallon nano reef and start my 29 gallon into a reef


----------



## Raptor

I do too dan thats why i'll always have sand in my tanks, A bb tank is much easier to keep. The alk demand is much less, and the nutrients will stay low. Sand traps alot of gunk. But i have worked my system in nicely.
Good luck with it genin bb tanks are alledgedly really easy to keep clean.
Have you followed bombers tank at rc?


----------



## Genin

Henry that will be cool. are you going to make a sump for the 29? Raptor, members posts at RC with BB tanks is the reason I did it. It looks goofy at first but eventually the coraline algae encrusts the bottom of the glass and it makes for a very neat looking tank, perhaps not as natural as sand but neat none-the-less. it is a trip how this little coral beauty angel fish just follows the clown fish around. you'd think they were best friends.


----------



## Joga Bonito

no sump


----------



## Genin

project log for the 26th:

my coral beauty angel fish randomly passed away in my 29gallon tank. i checked water parameters and it was all good. he was the only one that hadn't eaten out of the group so i assume perhaps he was just sick or had parasites. i did a 35percent water change in the 29gallon holding tank and am hoping for the best with my other fish.


----------



## Joga Bonito

sorry for your loss


----------



## King Oscar

wow the blue light makes it look better
nice puffer


----------



## Guest

King Piranha said:


> wow the blue light makes it look better
> nice puffer
> [snapback]1042562[/snapback]​


Actinics.

Good luck Genin. Im prayin for the best









--Dan


----------



## Genin

henry, king, and Dan,
thanks guys. here's something that may be interesting as an update....... I have a snail laying eggs!!!!!!


----------



## Genin

here's the full egg string and my attempt at a close up:


----------



## Guest

Cool pic. Do you know which one it was?

--Dan


----------



## Genin

Dan,
in the very first pic you can see the snail actually laying the eggs. that is the culprit. i don't really know what kind of snail it is to be honest. it have a longer cone type shell and a black/grey colored body. see if you can ID it from the pic.


----------



## Genin

Cycle Paramters for May 28th:
ammonia: 0ppm
nitrite: .25-.50
nitrate: 10ppm
ph: 8.0


----------



## Genin

i have now started to put the daylights on as well. here are pics of the rock from front and both sides as well as a shot of the growth i found on one of my rocks. i is a soft tissue and opens as well as shuts. the inside of the opening is a sort of green color. not the best pic but the best i could do. anyone know what it is?


----------



## Guest

Cerith Snail maybe?

I love your rockwork

I would say that is a mushroom.

--Dan


----------



## Genin

yeah i am very pleased with the rock work as well. that would be cool to have a nice looking mushroom coral in the tank. i hope that is what it turns out to be.

i went and told my buddy about the coral beauty and he hooked me up with a 3.5" coral beauty for $20. It's got one eye that is slightly damaged (looks like it kinda has pop-eye) but I am sure it's nothing that my tender love and care can't heal! hopefully this time around things will go more my way.


----------



## illnino

that sorta looks like a really ugly trumpet coral.

my snails do that also, but my fish eat the eggs as they pop out.

you doin a bare bottom tank??


----------



## Genin

thanks for the reply. i think it's a nice, pretty trumpet coral if it is one. i only have a green chromis in the 40 so he leaves those eggs alone. the snails laid another patch last night as well. they are laying machines.


----------



## Genin

Updates for the 29th. Well my cycle is officially completed and tomorrow following a water change my fish will be introduced.

here's a pic of my chromis chilling and a pic of that mystery coral growing from the rock. it was the best i could get but you can tell from the pic that the inside is green and just today i noticed that there are tiny tiny green tentacles along the inner edge of the opening. here's the best shot i could get.


----------



## Genin

Well the tank now has all the fish in it, except for the coral beauty angel. he will remain in the 29 until his eye problems get fixed up. I decided to go with the long-tenticle anemone because the rbta was causing arguments between my buddies who own the reef store. One was mad at the other for selling it to me because it was in his personal display tank so i said don't sweat it and just give me a healthy lta. anyhow, here are pics of my 40 fowlr set up containing a green spotted puffer, clarkii clown fish, arch-eye hawkfish, and long tentacle anemone..... soon to have a healthy coral beauty in there as well. here are pics of the angel alone in the 29 and my 40 gallon.

enjoy bitches!


----------



## Joga Bonito

nice pics, do you plan too add more fish


----------



## Genin

thanks henry. the angel will be the only other fish going in the tank. i am sad to say the chromis lost his life to the powerhead this morning before i even added the fish, but i forgot to mention that.

on a brighter note, my clarkii is already hosting in my lta. the lta has moved to a place it feels more secure for now. i am sure it will come out in a few days. anyhow. here's some shots:


----------



## Guest

Lookin good Genin









--Dan


----------



## Genin

thanks Dan. I removed the one rock that was above the anemone and placed it towards the back so that the anemone could stay under the rock base there and still get great light. i found out doing some research that they like to anchor in sand or under rock if in a bb tank. so i figured i'd help the bugger out by allowing it to get nice light in the spot it picked.


----------



## Guest

Genin said:


> thanks Dan. I removed the one rock that was above the anemone and placed it towards the back so that the anemone could stay under the rock base there and still get great light. i found out doing some research that they like to anchor in sand or under rock if in a bb tank. so i figured i'd help the bugger out by allowing it to get nice light in the spot it picked.
> [snapback]1046704[/snapback]​


Good thinking! At first I thought it looked a little bleached, but really I think its just getting used to the tank! And obviously it has a responsible owner to take care of it!









--Dan


----------



## Genin

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I posted for advice over at RC and basically only got flamed over it, so whatever. I will do my best with the anemone and if I notice a decline in its health then I will just return it. I have seen many bleached anemonies and this one definately isn't. There is a lot of brown in it so the algae is very much alive and symbiotic.


----------



## Guest

Genin said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence. I posted for advice over at RC and basically only got flamed over it, so whatever. I will do my best with the anemone and if I notice a decline in its health then I will just return it. I have seen many bleached anemonies and this one definately isn't. There is a lot of brown in it so the algae is very much alive and symbiotic.
> [snapback]1046844[/snapback]​


They love flamin over at RC dont they









Try postin a pic on New Sea Order (click link in my sig), I bet Ritsuko will have some good info for ya.

--Dan


----------



## Genin

they love to flame too much. it's like they don't even read the content of your post, they find one thing to pick at and just go.

i was the first post in Anemones at your forum!


----------



## Guest

Genin said:


> they love to flame too much. it's like they don't even read the content of your post, they find one thing to pick at and just go.
> 
> i was the first post in Anemones at your forum!
> [snapback]1046964[/snapback]​


Hehe, I see that, and thanks! I moved it to the Tidal Reef, Im tryin to keep those boards just for profiles and care sheets. I hope to see a profile on your LTA in there soon!

By the way, sorry I couldnt answer the question. Im not good with anemones









--Dan


----------



## Leo10988

Are you going to add sand?


----------



## Genin

Leo,
nope I am keeping the tank BB.


----------



## illnino

whats youre reasoning on keeping the tank bb. are you doing a high intensity sps/lps reef in the near future??


----------



## smokinbubbles

looking really good genin. keep the pics a comin.

J-Rod


----------



## Genin

illnino,
i am keeping it BB for cleanliness sake. also sand beds tend to love to cause detritus outbreaks. it allows me to keep a highflow through my tank and keep it very clean for my fish. eventually the bottom will be crusted over with coraline algae so it won't look quite so bad.

J-Rod,
thanks bro.


----------



## Guest

Genin check out the suggestion I gave ya on NSO.

It was to buy a 3-5'' PVC cap, and fill it with sand. Then your anemone has its own little sandbed









--Dan


----------



## hyphen

ah genin, my ninja arch-nemesis. you make me jealous with every photo >:|

it looks awesome man. you're gettin me all excited on starting my project


----------



## Genin

Dan, 
your website will not let me sign in. i think it hates me. as for the pvc idea, i already did that and the damn anemone didn't like it. i swear it prefers the freaking glass and jamming under rocks, lmao.

ah yes hyphen,
we meet again. salt is great man, you are really going to enjoy it. i'll be following your threads closely..... planning my attack!


----------



## smokinbubbles

hyphen said:


> *ah genin, my ninja arch-nemesis*. you make me jealous with every photo >:|
> 
> it looks awesome man. you're gettin me all excited on starting my project
> [snapback]1052461[/snapback]​












yes sw is a great project. the better you take care of it the better it looks for you.

J-Rod


----------



## Genin

well everyone here are some updates. the algae war is begining. i bought some cultured sea algaes to battle for me. my anemone is doing great and has taken post around the rock on the left side of the tank. Jibu is pimpin as always and Ziggy is eating like a slob. Ziggy is incredibly hard to take a picture of because he zooms in and out of the rocks like a freaking torpedo. Clark is not doing the best. He has been trying to hide out under some rocks right by the power head's current which has caused him to scuff himself up a tad but he is still eating well and looks healthy.

here are pics of the tank, the anemone, the sweet coraline algae growth on my rocks as well as the begining of some hair algae, clark and ziggy hiding under rocks, and of course Jibu big pimpin!


----------



## Aborlestean

nice man, looks like your tank turned out great, great job


----------



## Aborlestean

o and by the way im loving the live rocks they look awsome


----------



## Joga Bonito

nice


----------



## Genin

Aborlestean,
thanks. the live rock has really been good to me so far *knock on wood*. i do notice a very small amount of hair algae growing on some of the pieces though. at the same time there is also some natural sewead growing and stuff so hopefully that plus my added beneficial algae will outcompete it.

henry,
thanks.


----------



## Trillion

This gives me a lot of ideas for my 40 gl. filteration

Is that a sea clone 100 skimmer u got?

I had one it worked really good!


----------



## C.D.

oh my f*cking god. its been a while since ive been here and i missed all of this. cool looking tank. what do you feed your puffer to keep its teeth trimmed? and algae is so gay. i am still having algae troubles with my nanocube. but i have been bad and have kinda been neglecting it recently because my car decided to crap out so i haven't had the time or money to really do much but water changes on it. but in the near future i am gonna do something. im thinking of selling it because im getting a 125 setup for about 100 dollars in a month or two. but no salt because im still a broke bitch.
what kind of lighting do you have on that bad boy. and are there any corals in the future. and do you even still have your cube. because it was beautiful.


----------

